# my tank water is clear brown!



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I don't know what happenned, but two days ago the water in my 5 gallon tank turned to a clear brown. The fish in their are doing fine, but they look as they might be starting the finrot disease. I hope it isn't because of the filter. I changed the pads yesterday and changed 30% of the water. It hasn't helped. Can anyone please help and give me some advise on what should I be doing next?

Thanks for reading,
Kal123456


----------



## Tim Wheatley (Jul 21, 2010)

When you took the old filter out did any debris fall from it into the tank?

Also, did you add any wood to the tank? Sometimes brown wood can 'stain' the water.

Also, maybe your water source is compromised? When I lived in Massachusetts we'd occasionally get brown water from the tap and you really didn't notice it every time.


----------



## jclee (Aug 17, 2010)

My money's on the driftwood tinting the water, as Tim suggested. This will not harm your fish. Frankly, I like the tint from tannins in woods. If you don't like the look of it, water changes will remove it, as will the activated charcoal that's commonly used in filters.


----------



## wjlane (Aug 21, 2010)

I had a snail infestation that was turning my water brown thanks to their waste. Those thing are nearly impossible to get rid of.


----------

